# Cabinet removal advice



## DKOTLAREK

I was just given a 2000 Terry 825 Y travel trailer by my in-laws. It has a leak in the front right top corner. It is a preat easy fix, if I can figure out how to get the cabinets out. I don't see any screws, screw caps, etc. It's almost as if they were built in piesces inside the camper.

Any advice???

Thanks


----------



## reinreb

There should be some good answers coming on this, I would keep looking using your fingers in areas that you can't see. I would look for some clues under the bed in the storage bin. It wouldn't hurt to go and ask your local dealer for some advice on how to accomplish your goal. 
I defer to more experienced renovators......:10001:


----------



## happiestcamper

Had a similar leak like that on an old camper. I patched the roof where it was leaking from the outside.


----------



## artmart

It might be a good idea to be able to check any damage on the inside too, but trailer manufacturers know lots of tricks to install cabinets and hiding fasteners behind molding or behind covers of some kind.

Look inside the cabinetry for screws and fasteners on the inside wood edges and corners. There might be small headed wood screws, covered by molding or brads not intended to be removed, then covered with putty to hide their existence.

The picture you provided does not show enough detail from non-experts such as me. Only my imagination can help me find how the cabinets stay where they were put. It is pretty impressive that they do stay up with all the movement trailers go through and even with their contents.

Good luck with this one. Feel free to post what you find.


----------



## mark

It's been my experience that those cabinets are installed at the factory so they can't be removed intact. I looked at the pic and see some ceiling damage outside of the cabinet, is there similar damage inside as well? In instances like this, I use a utility knife to cut the damaged piece out, locating studs first, and trimming back to the nearest stud, and cut a piece of luan plywood to fit the hole. after you cut away the bad spot, you take out the old, usually wet insulation, find and repair the leak, and insert and fasten the piece of luan. depending on the finish you have now, it is sometimes tricky to match it exactly, I've been told you sometimes can order replacement sheets from the manufacturer, but hear they are very pricey.....hope this helped


----------



## Wags

Typically the cabinets are built in place and are not removable as a unit.


----------

